# New M3 firmware update



## TeT (May 28, 2016)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/eos-m-series-digital-cameras/eos-m3-ef-m-18-55mm-is-stm-kit?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25

• Improves the autofocus speed for movie when the EF-M 28mm F3.5 IS STM is attached to the EOS M3.


----------



## Khufu (May 28, 2016)

I imagine the M2 & M would benefit from a similar update to work better with this lens, considering the M3 apparently needs updating... and I wonder if me imagining the update is as far as that idea's going to get! Are the M & M2 actually considered discontinued, or do we just not talk about that?


----------



## koenkooi (May 28, 2016)

Khufu said:


> I imagine the M2 & M would benefit from a similar update to work better with this lens, considering the M3 apparently needs updating... and I wonder if me imagining the update is as far as that idea's going to get! Are the M & M2 actually considered discontinued, or do we just not talk about that?



The M3 and M10 switched to a powershot firmware, so any fixes they make don't apply to the M1 and M2 firmware. 
I really hope future M models switch back to the EOS firmware, it has so many little things that make life better, like 'My Menus' or displaying shutter and apperture without having focus lock. My M1 feels like a tiny EOS camera, my M10 feels like a toy.


----------

